# Nimisila tournaments



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all I'm new to the area and the site and was just wondering if anyone
could help or link me to a tournament series for the great lake of nimasila.
thanks in advance.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't know of any touneys....


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i herd that they have them every sunday. i think its a sportsmans club that puts it on. ill see if i can find out.

j


----------

